

Ask YC: Who would you recommend for an Unmanaged Dedicated Hosting Company? - mannylee1

I am about to make the switch from shared hosting to a dedicated server and would love to hear any recommendations before making the jump.
======
silencio
this is like the 20th time I've mentioned this on HN, but...I've gone with
leaseweb, vectoral, ovh, layeredtech and softlayer. they're all pretty decent
(but honestly, don't expect much in terms of support of any kind). you should
choose depending on the location you prefer and how much you're willing to
pay.

------
michaelbuckbee
I've had good luck with Slicehost. In particular they have almost 24/7 support
happening in their irc channel.

------
rms
One near where you live?

------
docpepin
Serverbeach

------
noodle
slicehost

